# Van-e két szó a monológra?



## franknagy

A fórum angol ágán megtudtam, hogy kétféle monológ létezik a drámákban: 
_"monologue"_ és _"soliloquy"_. Ez a weblap megmagyarázza a különbségüket.
Van-e a magyar irodalomtudományban is két szó a monológra?
Az utóbbit _"tépelődésnek"_ fordítanám a köznapi életben.


----------



## Zsanna

Főnévi alakban nem jön automatikusan, de az igei "magában beszél" megfelelő lehet bizonyos esetekre. (Sajnos gyakran olyan mellékíze van, hogy a beszélő nem teljesen normális, úgyhogy ez is behatárolja az irodalmi használatot.) 
Hamlet esetében például monológnak hívjuk a híres "lenni vagy nem lenni"-kezdetű elmélkedését, tehát arra saccolok, hogy valószínűleg - ha lenne is rá pontosabb kifejezés - a szakirodalom sem használ nagyon mást. (Különben a normál angolban is a monologue-ot használják ebben az esetben is leginkább.)

A _tépelődés_ - tudomásom szerint - nem kifejezetten irodalomtudományi kategória, ráadásul azt könnyen megtehetjük magunkban, kimondott szavak nélkül is.


----------



## francisgranada

Nem vagyok szakértő az irodalomtudományban (még véletlenül sem ), de egyetértek Zsannával, t.i. Hamlet esetében a _monológ _a használatosabb más nyelvekben is (legalábbis eddigi tapasztalataim szerint). 

A Spanyol Királyi Akadémia szótára szerint a "soliloquio" definíciója k.b. "elmélkedés hangosan és egyedül". A Googleban mind a kettő előfordul, Hamlet esetében a "monólogo de Hamlet" sokkal gyakrabban mint a "soliloquio de Hamlet". Tény viszont, hogy mindkettőt használják, ami számomra ujdonság ...


----------



## franknagy

Egy kis szillogizmus.
Hamlet "Lenni vagy ne lenni" monológja előreviszi-e a cselekményt?


Ha igen, akkor fölösleges a "monólogo" és a "soliloquio" megkülönböztetése.
Ha nem,
akkor minek írta bele Shakespeare a drámába?
Talán azért, mert a színházigazgató kikötötte, hogy hány órás legyen az előadás?
Vagy azért mert Dárdarázó nem a "loquo"=beszél latin szóból, hanem a "loco"=őrült spanyol szó jutott az eszébe a "soliloquy"-ról.

akkor nem vesztett semmit a magyar nyelv azzal, hogy csak a "monológ" szót ismeri.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem a két szó meglétének oka nem abban áll, hogy előre viszi-e egy mű cselekményét (stb. stb., aminek eldöntése egyébként sem fórumunk feladata), hanem abban, hogy pl. az angolban (de a spanyolban és a franciában is) mást jelentenek. 

Lehet, hogy érdemes megjegyezni: nem gyakran használt szó.


----------



## francisgranada

Az említett Spanyol Királyi Akadémia szótára szerint a monológus:

_1. m. soliloquio.
2. m. Especie de obra dramática en que habla un solo personaje.  _
Magyarul kb.:  Egy *drámai műfaj*, amelyben egyetlen személy(iség)  beszél

Az olasz Treccani féle szótár példákat is említ, de a *drámai műfaj* kifejezést ez is csak a _monologo_ szónál említi, a _soliloquio_-nál nem (úgy, mint a spanyol). Nekem ebből az jön ki, hogy e két szónak az értelme átfedi egymást, de drámai mű esetében csak a _monológus_ használatos (legalábbis a spanyolban és az olaszban). Ennek van "logikája" is, mivel a latin eredetű szavakat inkább "szószerint" értik, míg az irodalmi/költészeti/színpadi stb ... terminológia a latinban (következésképpen a spanyolban és az olaszban is) szinte kivétel nélkül görög eredetű.


----------

